# That's a wrap! - Shadow Graphics



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I want to extend a huge thanks to Joe from Shadow Graphics! Project NMZ is going to have a sweet custom wrap! I wanted to share just one of the cool ideas he has designed. Keep an eye on this post as we finalize the design and do the install!

Shadow Graphics
Boca Raton, FL
561.362.4604

[email protected]

shadowgraphicsone.com

Shadow Graphics is your one stop source for design & application for marine, corporation & your personal needs.

Full color graphics

Boat names & wraps / truck lettering / logo design / art & photo prints


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

WOW  This thing is shaping up to be VERY [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Caretaker (Jun 16, 2008)

What a great way to make a one of a kind boat!


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

No doubt! What a beautiful ride!


----------



## BobFLA (Feb 15, 2007)

Man what a great looking ride!

Best regards
Bob


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Man, that rig is going to look good in the background of my future fishing reports!


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

so lee what color should i make your name?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I think a blue about the same shade as the blue in the water near the transom would look good. A big "B.Lee" just forward of the redfish would look sweet! 
;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

> so lee what color should i make your name?



Only "the shadow" knows?     ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

boat is mine, nothing to see here, move along.....


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

That looks pretty sweet. What would something like that normally cost?


----------



## axe11924 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Jan whats going on? Great looking Skiff by the way. What happened to the T?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Clint,

You have a PM. ;D

Cheers


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Swwwwweeeeet!!!


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

> > so lee   what color should i make your name?
> 
> 
> 
> Only "the shadow" knows?     ;D ;D ;D


old school capt & yes only the shadow knows


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

About as subtle as a bag of hammers. And I like it! ;D


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Looking Gooooooooood


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

where da flames.... ;D

AC


----------

